
Show HN: An open source cross-platform minimalistic cryptocurrency tracker - harshjv
https://harshjv.github.io/donut/
======
St_Alfonzo
Good timing, BTC dropped from 1080€ to ~900€ today :-)

I don't know if it's just a problem with my windows 10 installation but the
currency (USD, EUR etc.) dropdown is not clickable. With tab- and arrow-keys I
can switch to EUR.

~~~
harshjv
I'll investigate this issue and will attempt to fix it.

Thanks for trying it :)

------
panic
What makes this minimalistic, rather than minimalist or minimal?

~~~
harshjv
Chose the wrong word from autocorrect suggestions :p

Thanks for spotting it out :)

------
joeyspn
LOL, believe or not I was thinking of building a similar app (only for
bitcoin), also FOSS, also simple drop-down from the menu bar with
[https://github.com/maxogden/menubar](https://github.com/maxogden/menubar) as
base...

But my idea included react-stockcharts or react-sparklines... :P

~~~
harshjv
Haha, it happens to me all the time. :p

Anyways, this is an open source application. Feel free to add features in it
:)

------
bhalperin
This is cool, but I wish coincap.io was more transparent about their data
sourcing. Which exchange(s) is/are they sourcing from? This data can't be
coming from ShapeShift (the owners of coincap.io), since prices on coincap.io
are in USD while you cannot trade in fiat whatsoever on Shapeshift.

~~~
harshjv
Thanks :-) BTW you can change fiat currency in the app and on coincap's
website as well.

~~~
bhalperin
Hm, I wonder if coincap just takes generic cryptocurrency prices and converts
them at going exchange rates. I.e., the prices aren't 100% tradeable.

------
xkarga00
Naive question: Why should I use this over CoinCap? I'm running it on Android
and it has been a pretty sweet app to keep track of cc

~~~
harshjv
I thought of building this to keep an eye on prices without any efforts from
the menu bar. So with no clicks, I can see current BTC price and I can filter
out cryptocurrency of my interest with just 1 click. Also, it runs in
background so that keeps 1 less tab open in my browser.

Plus, I am extending this app to accommodate tracking of holdings, so that
would be another reason to use it on desktop.

------
Maran
Looks very cool! How hard would it be to add a feature to keep track of your
holdings per coin?

~~~
harshjv
I was about to add this feature but then focused on API migration for real-
time updates. This feature is next on the list :)

------
oscarteg
Looks great. Just a small question. Where do you get the prices from?

~~~
daveguy
Looking at the source, it comes from [http://coincap.io](http://coincap.io)

~~~
harshjv
Yep. In older versions, I was using
[https://coinmarketcap.com/api/](https://coinmarketcap.com/api/) but it lacks
proper documentation and real-time updates. So switched to
[https://coincap.io](https://coincap.io)

